# IT DOES GET BETTER.. HERES HOW I DID IT



## LivingWithTheDevil (Feb 8, 2010)

Hi all i shouldnt really write this cause thinking about it makes me feel bad again but i want to try to help everyone..
Now im going to lie i wanted to kill myself i honestly didnt want to lvie anymore with this and i got tired of being scared of everything i kept fainting and passing out everywhere i went due to being scared of being out and about with this.. Any where there was people i would get so scared and it was pathetic to be honest.
Im you typical Barbie blonde girl very loud and i got tired of being different.
So i tried my hardest to forget about it ill be hones ive tried meds and paid stupid amounts on these so called cures which ill tell u now is a cruel way to get sick people to pay money for something that doesnt work..
My dp has 99% gone now without meds i just forget about it u need a distraction soudns even more silly but i brought myself a rabbit, with a rabbit a house and a two yr old to run i dont have time to get scared..
I know its hard but honestly just try not thinking at all about it for a week and i promise you will feel the difference..
For example as soon as a thought about dp pops into my head i think about funny things random things
Like How funny a mans head would look on a cow it sounds stupid but honestly if you do this it will help bg time.
Aswel i find drinking water helps alot.. In my life ive made some changes here are some if u want to try it;
1) No fizzy drinks dont ask why im not even sure but the fizzy drinks make me worse.
2) A BIG NO NO IS CAFFINE.. i had a cup of coffee and felt terrible for ages.. BIG NO NO!!!
3)No alchole i go out very happy and dont drink lets face it we feel off our heads all the time anyways.
4) DONT LOOK FOR ANSWERS!! I hate to tell you bad news but you wont find answers online and all the time u talk and think about dp it will come back.
55) Try to keep extra busy i for no reason clean my cooker everyday and hoover my 4 story house from top to bottom every morning.. lol

Your not alone but you cn only fix this on your own.
If you lvie in the Uk and ever want to talk on the phone ill more then happy give you my number just message me..
YOU GUYS CAN DO THIS HONESTLY IM LIVING PROOF...
LOVE YOU ALL LOTS XXXXXXlisaxxxxxx


----------



## jeffd (Apr 15, 2010)




----------

